

What to do with processing power to get some money with little hassle? - bussiere

I&#x27;ve recently win some processing power , more than i need for my project. So i&#x27;am searching a way to earn even a little from the processing power that i don&#x27;t need. Bitcoin mining seems to be not efficient now. So any idea , suggestion ?<p>Regards and thanks
======
cdvonstinkpot
I couldn't get the client to connect, but you may have better luck, MetaTrader
seems a more reputable company as opposed to gomez peer.
[https://cloud.mql5.com/en](https://cloud.mql5.com/en)

~~~
bussiere
thanks

------
rch
Are there startups or individuals looking for HPC or technical computing
resources on an occasional basis? I'm thinking along the lines of high memory,
FPGAs, Phi cards, IB networks and the like.

~~~
bussiere
could you please be more specific ?

------
dummy7953
Are you thinking of something like
[http://folding.stanford.edu/client](http://folding.stanford.edu/client) , but
with money?

~~~
bussiere
yes ... or mining or anything else ...

